# AQHA x Appaloosa Mare



## bettyk (Feb 24, 2015)

I like her! She should fill your bill in spades!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I would certainly go check her out! Nice mare.
She sounds like you better be on your toes and not timid at all.


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks!

Dustbunny, that is exactly what I'm looking for. I like a bit of challenge!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Looks like a nice mare, well balanced, good feet


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

very pretty, solid, nice looking mare. her head is very pretty with that "far away" look.


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks guys! Glad to hear I didn't miss anything glaringly wrong with her


----------



## DanisMom (Jan 26, 2014)

Very pretty mare. I have an extra stall.......


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

Haha Thanks DanisMom, but I snatched her right up! I went to check her out and she has amazing temperament and training - got a vet check that same day and now just have to get her hauled home!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## AppaloosaLove (Apr 7, 2016)

we are grulla appy twins! Except my llittle filly is a leopard  gorgeous mare!


----------

